# Gloves and Pants?



## mikec142 (Nov 27, 2017)

Skied in wet conditions the other day.  My Hestra Army Leather Heli gloves were soaked through on the leather parts.  The technical fabric parts were fine.  Wondering how often people apply the leather balm to the gloves?

My pants are old and in the wet weather they eventually soak through on the butt (not terrible, but enough to be annoying).  Thoughts on waterproof pants that are warm that won't break the bank?


----------



## kingslug (Nov 27, 2017)

You have to reapply weatherproofing every year.


----------



## IceEidolon (Nov 27, 2017)

Second this. More often than that if you use them a lot.

Sent from my R1 HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Nov 27, 2017)

You need to apply the balm yearly.
A good price pant I have used is the North Face Freedom pant. They make a shell forn $140 and a insulated version for $160. I have had both and they hold up great


Sent from my SM-G930F using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## hankbourk (Nov 29, 2017)

Hawkshot99 said:


> You need to apply the ball yearly.
> A good price pant I have used is the North Face Freedom pant. They make a shell forn $140 and a insulated version for $160. I have had both and they hold up great




Didn't actually know that, was about to return my gloves... And I've been using them for only a few months now.

Thanks!


----------



## bigbog (Nov 29, 2017)

Hawkshot99 said:


> You need to apply the balm yearly.
> A good price pant I have used is the North Face Freedom pant. They make a shell forn $140 and a insulated version for $160. I have had both and they hold up great......



+1

They're a little lighter than the most bomber($$$) one can find through extensive hunting, but wear terrific and have enough volume above the knee articulation that if you need to shorten a little bit, as I do, you don't get cheated with range of movement after applying your leg/cuff mod(s).


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Nov 29, 2017)

bigbog said:


> +1
> 
> They're a little lighter than the most bomber($$$) one can find through extensive hunting, but wear terrific and have enough volume above the knee articulation that if you need to shorten a little bit, as I do, you don't get cheated with range of movement after applying your leg/cuff mod(s).


Im 6' and wear 30" inseam jeans.  I buy them in "short" size so i dont walk on the heals.


----------



## drjeff (Nov 30, 2017)

My leather goods get a fresh application of Sno Seal about every 15 to 20 days of use. Both for the waterproofing effects as well as to help maintain the leather and keeping it from drying out/cracking


----------

